# Fruit Ninja for PC is HERE!! Grab your Free Copy Now!!



## dreatica (May 23, 2011)

*cdn.digisecrets.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Clipboard012.jpg

The worldwide smash hit Fruit Ninja is now on PC!!! Fruit Ninja is  the uber awesome game for iOS and Android smartphones . The game wants you to slice through delicious fruits as they pop up on the screen. Today the HalfBrick Studios, the creators of Fruit Ninja have announced that  the Fruit Ninja game for PC is now available in Intel AppUp store. This version weighs 83MB.  This features three different modes such as Classic, Zen and Arcade Mode.The Fruit Ninja HD is available in Intel AppUp store. There are two versions of the game. One is a lite version which is free with some restrictions and the other one is Paid version costs $4.99

*Fruit Ninja FREE Promo:*

Dixons.Co.Uk is running a free promo offer in which you can get the Fruit Ninja Full version free of cost. To avail this offer goto KnowHow App Centre | Dixons. And download their KnowHow App Centre app which is same as Intel AppUp .

*cdn.digisecrets.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/giveaway1.jpg

After you download signup and download the Fruit Ninja game fore free!!!

*P.S: This offer valid till June 3.*

Source​


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 23, 2011)

Annoying Orange: Hey!! Hey apple!!! hey!! hey!! HEY!!! Hey Apple!!!
Apple: WHAT!!!
Annoying Orange: Knife!!
Apple: ARRRGGGHH1!!!!


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

A Game... will download today, and post review....
Btw, you this should have posted in Freeware section!


----------



## dreatica (May 23, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> A Game... will download today, and post review....
> Btw, you this should have posted in Freeware section!



Its not freeware, grab the copy now until the free offer gets over. I just downloaded my free copy.


----------



## sygeek (May 24, 2011)

^It is not news either..


----------

